# Apollo LED any good ?



## Brohio (Jan 21, 2015)

Thinking of getting one or two for all purpose use. Anyone know if this brand is ok ?  I'm considering two 400w UFO style, from Amazon.  Thanks


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Brohio said:


> Thinking of getting one or two for all purpose use. Anyone know if this brpoo u g mou ghost htand is ok ?  I'm cerr yonsidering two 400w UFO style, from Amazon.  Thanks



I'd say so so..u just never know ..I got a full spec 300 w platinum led..I would by 2 of those wish I had....i also bought the hydro 8 360 w..its working very good both of them. So I just had a bad experience from ebay with the 360..but It works great so far.I like the platinum led tho..tech the have USA made Bridgelux with 5 yr warranty.


----------



## Brohio (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, this would be for the hobbiest.....closet grower.   Would Appolo make a good first led light for us ?  Thx


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.mars-hydro.com/  I have the green ones, the reflector ones and I have been happy with them so far but I don't have a lot of grows under them, but do get the reflector type, at least i like that better then no reflexion.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Take care Rosebud.


----------



## P Jammers (Jan 21, 2015)

Brohio said:


> Thinking of getting one or two for all purpose use. Anyone know if this brand is ok ?  I'm considering two 400w UFO style, from Amazon.  Thanks



I am guessing you have a typo in there somewhere maybe?

Can't say I have ever seen a 400watt UFO in the industry. Can you provide a link please?

As for "Brand" Apollo are re-branders meaning they put their name on others equipment. 

I own a few pieces from them and use them in veg.


----------



## Brohio (Jan 21, 2015)

Your right, 300w....I was thinking of maybe getting two for a closet space around 5 by 6. But the hydro lights that Rose linked look good too, and are reasonably priced. Thanks for the input. Please keep the reply's coming. I have said it before, but you all helped us so much so far, and probably saved us time and money ! many thanks !!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you MR1.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok so I am 1 week into flowering under all led 1 full spec 300w with usa Bridgelux. ..1 360w  p8....I have been doing some pruning but still no clue with led..I see how u kinda keep the  main branches and get rid of rest....i want the best GWP ...im at 18 inches right now..they r really sucking down nutes...any advice? Raise lights? Lower? Anything. Thank you...tech


Ps im trying to put pics. Up but im running slow. 

View attachment 20150122_084024.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 22, 2015)

Another pic 

View attachment 20150122_084010.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 17, 2015)

If I was gonns go apollo I get a bit more of an expensive one like 360 p series...or diamond series..cheaper ones I would not spwnd money on unless just vegging..apollo had like 4 diff names they go under that I know of so...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2015)

Brohio said:


> Your right, 300w....I was thinking of maybe getting two for a closet space around 5 by 6. But the hydro lights that Rose linked look good too, and are reasonably priced. Thanks for the input. Please keep the reply's coming. I have said it before, but you all helped us so much so far, and probably saved us time and money ! many thanks !!!!


 
When I was looking at lights, PJ told me that I would want about 90W per sq ft.  I was looking at 2 300W for a 7 sq ft space.  If using those figures, it would take 9 300W for 30 sq ft (which is quite a large sized space).  I am working on bringing my LED knowledge up, but there is just so much info out there and not all of it is good.  I pretty much have relied on PJ for any advice I need.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well ok m running about 2.5x2.5 with 360 w and 300 ww..just added the t54ft 2 " 8 tube grow and finish 10k for ubv...not sure how my harvest come out..I think the 90 per foot depends on the led and the light..if u have good cree chips will grow better than generic nodes..so maybe better light, less per foot..I could be wrong just a thought.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 18, 2015)

My garden area that I light up is 3'x7'= 21 sq. ft. Have used 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s during 6 grows. Very happy with the results. Would love to have another light to add, which would tighten up the buds, I believe. Their web site says 30-35 watts per sq. ft., which puts me at the low end. Being happy with my results so far, by adding another light would make me super, super happy, I do think. Have gotten 6 oz., dried and cured, from one plant before. Still trying to beat that one. Gotta say as little as 1 1/2 oz. too.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 19, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> My garden area that I light up is 3'x7'= 21 sq. ft. Have used 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s during 6 grows. Very happy with the results. Would love to have another lig add, which would tighten up the buds, I believe. Their web site says 30-35 watts per sq. ft., which puts me at the low end. Being happy with my results so far, by adding another light would make me super, super happy, I do think. Have gotten 6 oz., dried and cured, from one plant before. Still trying to beat that one. Gotta say as little as 1 1/2 oz. too.



Well I just sold my apollo led..for 22 bucks cheaper than originally, paid and got to use it for 6 month..i am thinking about getting another platinuim led.300w for 365.00.i love the one i hav e now...tech


----------

